# Stingray I think



## llcyclekustom (Jan 5, 2012)

I posted on this site but I think I put it in the wrong area didnt see the stingray area. Any way I have this bike wondering if its collectable and if anyone can tell me anything about it , or if your interested. Thanks Al


----------



## 1959firearrow (Jan 7, 2012)

What size are those rims and tires? Hate to tell you but I don't see very many Schwinn parts left on that bike. Cool bike yes, collectable no. Looks like a stingray frame/fork, sprocket and crank that is about it. should be serial numbers on the left side rear dropout you can look up to find out the year it was made if it is in fact and old one. Sorry For the bad news cool little lowrider style bike though. Is the paint metal flake?


----------



## pkh1974 (Jan 10, 2012)

Judging by the goose neck it looks like the ones used on black friday krates sold at walmart around 2007.  
Also looks like someone used a bunch of different parts on this bike.


----------

